# One Cypripedium acaule - Three Views



## dustywoman (Jun 8, 2006)

Cyps in Maine, USA. The first photo was taken about 10 days ago. The last two were taken 2 days ago. 

















Thanks for looking!


----------



## bench72 (Jun 8, 2006)

Y'all are so lucky to have this orchid! My fave and pictures are always welcome...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 9, 2006)

That last shot is my favorite.

I find if kind of funny that my my local acaules bloomed two months ago. Next spring I just make a slow pilgrimage north so that I can view acaules for 2-3 months!


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2006)

Beautiful that last one - it looks like it is looking off into the distance. 
I didn't get to see any this year. ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice lighting on those Cyps.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 11, 2006)

Great shots Susan


----------



## Wogga (Jun 23, 2006)

Beautiful shots!

Jason - nice to see you in another realm!


----------



## Tikva (Jun 26, 2006)

I sort of asked this once before on another board and I'm scared to do it again LOL! But does anyone breed these to sell? NOT from the wild, but you know... any way to safely obtain one and grow one in home?? Or is this just one of those...... enjoy it if you run across it sorts?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 26, 2006)

Tikva said:


> I sort of asked this once before on another board and I'm scared to do it again LOL! But does anyone breed these to sell? NOT from the wild, but you know... any way to safely obtain one and grow one in home?? Or is this just one of those...... enjoy it if you run across it sorts?


There are a few places. See my post in my Parviflorum var. pubescens thread. Some of the links I posted would be a good place to start. There are a couple of sellers on ebay that claim their plants are 'nursery grown,' but I'd have to imagine that was only for the time between when they were dug up out of the woods and when they were packed up and shipped.

In addition, Cypripediums are tricky to grow, and C. acaule is considered one of the toughest ones of the already tough-to-grow genus.


----------



## Park Bear (Jun 27, 2006)

very nice...I really like the 3rd picture


----------

